# My first vivaruim build (100x40x50)



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

After reading for for quit some weeks now on how I could make a nice vivarium today my first vivarium will finally arrive. I bought a tank of 100x40x50 cm, together with light, a misting system and all the necessary stuff for making a background and false bottom etc. 
Because there are a lot of active enthousiastic people here on the forum I thought lets make a thread on how I progress making this vivarium. This will be fun for others and probably good for me while others can give some advise.

So the beginning of this week I started with some preparation. I mounted inside an old Ikeadvd rack the pump for the misting system and some sockets for the electrics.









Next to it I assambled a industrial rack in which I want to place my vivarium. 









Because the vivarium comes without lighting cap I had to make something for myself. So I took the top planl and covered it with alluminium sheets and mounted two T5 bulbs on it.









Im pretty happy withthe end result of it. And as you can see if I want more vivariums in the future I have some extra place for it 











The next step will be making the background I hope to have some time for it during this week.

Grtz

Ray


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's an update. Unfortunately I damaged my tank while lifting it and thought I had to stop the whole project. The side glass plate got damaged but with some silicone and the way the glass broke I was able to repare it and make it water tight again. But I felt so silly one lesson I learned NEVER and NEVER try to lift a vivarium which is "quite"big on your own.










So I have placed a lot silicone and after I put water in the viv to see if there were any leakaged and fortunately there was not a drip. Therefore I continue with my project although I feel pretty angry about my mistake.
The above picture was taken after I treated the 3 side of the viv with GS.

This evening I cut out all the smooth areas of the foam and I think after I'm ready with final cleaning I can place the fake bottom and start treating the background with elastopur.










In the left corner I placed a tube with a valve so I can easily sifon excessive water from the viv. On the bottom I placed about 1.5 cm of tempex so the viv comes closer to the lights.
I don't think the light will be an issue but the temp is a bit low. I monitored the temperatures but max I got 22.4 deg C at the bottom. But I will keep recording it for the next couple of days. I will also make something to cover the top so the warmth stayes there, but maybe a small computer ventilator is need to blow the warm air into the viv.










Soon I will post more

Grtz,

Ray


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Well yesterday I made quite some progress. I treated the background with Elastopur and fern root ( I guess thats the right word for it). Prior to that I fixed the hardscape to the background.











Here the end result


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

So I have placed now some Aquarium gravel in the viv and should add the bark but have some doubt on how much I should place.










But my biggest doubt is how to continue. Leaf litter is on its way but should I start adding some plants I have some nice broms tillandsias and orchids and so, here's a list:

Orchid Dunesii
2 x Bromelia Vriesea
Thillandsia Pleurothalis
Ficus Pumila
Bromelia Vriesea Splendesn
Bromelia Neoregelia Fireball
Hydrocotyle cf.tripartia
And some Java Moss

I thought lets put the Hydrocotyle close to some wood so it can grow around the wood and ground. And try to let the Ficus grow on the brackground up. So I would place it inside the aquarium gravel. 
The orchid and tillandsia are so tiny that I don't know how to get the loose of the wood it cam with (maybe someone has any idea)?

The orchid Dunesii









Tillandsia









So if anyone has some ideas feel free to opt them here I'm always open for suggestions and good advise.

Grtz,

Ray


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi,
For now great job!!!
Are you sure that the last image is a tillandisia? I would swear that it is a kind of mini orchid.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Leite02 said:


> Hi,
> For now great job!!!
> Are you sure that the last image is a tillandisia? I would swear that it is a kind of mini orchid.


You are 100% right apologies for the wrong info. I understood themessage from the saler wrong. Using google and his message it is a Orchid Pleurothalis (so sweet and wonderfull plant)


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

RGilbers said:


> So I have placed now some Aquarium gravel in the viv and should add the bark but have some doubt on how much I should place.
> 
> View attachment 295432
> 
> ...


Vriesea Splendens will grow quickly too large vor that size of vivarium, just a warning  I'd recommend another sp of bromeliad for your tank.

You don't need much bark, just a thin layer here and there..

Add plant's first, leaflitter last 

I think there are some orchid mounting tutorials on Youtube, it will explain how to remove it from the wood.

have fun planting!


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

@ Tijl What do you think should I put more gravel at the back as well to make it higher there?

And should I put some "terrestial plants" as well?


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

This is also a Vriesea, but which one? I have two of them and want to place them together in a group of three. But there are so much Vriesea's


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

I think it's the Racinae


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

I added today some plants, I hope it's enough. I will let them adapt in the viv for a while and if needed I can add later some more plants I guess.







































Leaflitter will arrive later today together with some hiding places andso. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

Bromeliads in the soil ahve never worked for me  always seem to rot and die very fast. Maybe try to attach it to the piece of wood next to it?


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Silox said:


> Bromeliads in the soil ahve never worked for me  always seem to rot and die very fast. Maybe try to attach it to the piece of wood next to it?


It was in soil as I got it. I was always in the assumption that brom did not grgow in the soil but in a thread here on the forum I was told thats not true but depend on which type of brom it is.
If it doesnt work I will do as you wrote but for now lets see what happens for the sake of fun.


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

Im all for trying things out  most of my plants I sort of just try and see what happens. I think the soil it came it probably was some sort of coco bark that drains well, but only one way to find out if it works like this


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes indeed only one way to find out . If not I'll buy a new one and see if I can attach it some way to the piece of wood.

Any opinion about having more plants? It looks so open.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Silox said:


> Bromeliads in the soil ahve never worked for me  always seem to rot and die very fast. Maybe try to attach it to the piece of wood next to it?


I think the only bromeliad that is grown well buried is pineapple. "Ananas comosus"


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

ok well in that case I need to think about something on how to fix it to this piece of wood. Some spagnum moss around the roots and use fishing line? But do the roots get eventually into this piece of wood. Because I would like to get rid later of the fishing line.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

> ok well in that case I need to think about something on how to fix it to this piece of wood. Some spagnum moss around the roots and use fishing line? But do the roots get eventually into this piece of wood. Because I would like to get rid later of the fishing line.


Yes, but they take time and sometimes they never quite get to the wood.
What I do, Although it is laborious, you can with a drill make the holes in the wwod in the right position where you want your bromeliad to point. And put the "stolon" in the hole.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Silox said:


> Bromeliads in the soil ahve never worked for me  always seem to rot and die very fast. Maybe try to attach it to the piece of wood next to it?


Agreed!

OP: drill a hole in the wood and plant the stolon (the long hard piece that sticks out at the bottom) in the hole. You can mount the bromeliads anywhere in the tank this way


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok thanks guys I will give it a shot (drill)


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

RGilbers said:


> Ok thanks guys I will give it a shot (drill)


Please test on a similar wood, but not the final wood.
There are types of wood that cost more to drill than concrete. In fact some of them almost caught me on fire from friction.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

I would like to do that but I dont have more of this type of wood :s


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a nother option without drilling


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

RGilbers said:


> Ok thanks guys I will give it a shot (drill)


It's easy. Just go slow.


----------



## Silox (Dec 29, 2018)

I use green fishing line, covered in spagnum you won't even see it's there
.
As for plants, you can find small Areca palms. For large background plants, I like Calathea's, like Calathea lancifolia. But to be honest, all of them are beautiful.
For climbing plants I really like Monstera or the usual Pothos.

And orchids, I have lots of little orchids. But thats a bit of a guess, there are so many species, some like sun, some shadow, some high temps, some low. I buy them not too expensive and mount them on the walls or on the wood.Look up Masdevallia species. They are a bit smaller and grow beautiful flowers


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Now the hardest moment has come.......waiting till all grows properly. I have all in the viv and hope to see the plants being happy soon.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

I like it ver much!
But I doubt you can be calm without adding anything else. It is an addiction, in a few days, without realizing it, you will be on the web asking for more plants!


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah well IMO I could add some more plants allready heheheh


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

A short update I just ordered some Microgramma Reptans, a couple of Tillandsia's and some bromeliads. The viv is now running for about three weeks and the plants that are in the viv are happily growing. The Ficus grows like crazy, and the pup of the Bromelia on the right has a first root . The Java mos keeps at most places green and seems to start growing. The only plant that has a hard time is the Tillandis Usneoides, I placed some smallcut offs of one I keep in the living room but I think I took too small pieces.
So I really think it's time to add more plants, can't wait till my order arrives.

Grtz

Ray


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

This last post, without photos is worth nothing


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok ok your right I will make some pics asap


Leite02 said:


> This last post, without photos is worth nothing


You are 100% right so here it is:




















































So as you can see the Tillandsia Usneoides is not that happy but I think the rest is doing pretty fine


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

@*RGilbers, *what leaf litter are you using for this tank? Tank looks promising!

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Tilandsia like to be kept dry


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, the usneoides is a real headache in a terrarium. Try to put it in a place that does not give it a drop of water. In theory, it will absorb moisture from the air to live. If you notice that it dries a bit, spray it manually.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok makes sense the one piece that looks the best is the one that does have the less sprays. So maybe i should tread them different.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Gastrotheca said:


> @*RGilbers, *what leaf litter are you using for this tank? Tank looks promising!
> 
> Gastrotheca
> ---------------------------
> Crested Gecko 0.2.0


Well just some litter that a nice person on this forum recommended me. Send me a pm and ill help you further


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Magnolia ofcourse! mixed with seedpods, this is always the way to go!  haha


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

Tijl said:


> seedpods


what do you mean?


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Does anyone knows when it would be a nice time to cut the puppy of the Bromeliad in the right corner. Its root is about 1cm long and grows a couple of mm each day. But it has only one at the moment.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Tijl said:


> Tilandsia like to be kept dry


So if I place a new one it's better to take a look which area stays a bit dryish and put it there. I see certain area's which look more dry as others. Important it that the roots can dry out, right?


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

When it has a rooted you can cut the bromelia pup.

Most Tillandsias need to be completely dry ime. I mist mine by hand once or twice a week.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Where would I cut it just below the root?

About the Tillandsia's that is going to be a hard one. I bought three Tillandsia's I had a nice place for them but the rain installation makes that area wet


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Not, you have to cut the stem. I always cut them at the axil of the mother where they sprout.


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok clear but that means I have a very long stem on de puppy. So how would you place that somewhere in a viv or so? I'm talking about at least 8 cm between where they sproud and where the roots are growing.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

You can cut the stem back to +- O,5cm from it's base. Forgot to mention


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

As I mentioned new plants where arriving today I had the time to place most of them. And as most of the members know just a plant here and there gives a great and different view compared to what it was before.















































I still have three Bromeliads to place and I'm thinking to place them on the centre piece of wood. So far I think it looks pretty nice for a first time ever build vivarium. In a couple of weeks I'll post some new pics with the result on how the new plants are doing.

Grtz

Ray


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

A small update I moved/took out some of the Tillandsias because theye got to wet and they dont like that. I added a lot of moss which I bought. And I added some Bromeliads they look great in this place. I'm really eager to get the darts I want but as hard as it is I think the best is to wait a bit.
But I have a small question would it be good to install a small faan to have some air flow?

Well here is the result so far:



























All comments are really appreciated. Some fun thing I noticed also is that a couple of weeks ago I added some springtails well at the moment the culture is thriving I see everywhere springtails I hope it's not going to be a plague LOL


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

So tomorrow its is the 24th another month gone that I started this build. I accident I got yesterday the two habitants I wanted to place in this viv. So this update shpw the vivarium and some pics of its habitants. I hope the followers like to see the below pictures. Thanks for having a look.









This is an overview of the whole vivarium


----------



## SimonL (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking great! I am just starting a build on a similar sized viv and I will be happy if it turns out like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGilbers (Oct 2, 2020)

SimonL said:


> Looking great! I am just starting a build on a similar sized viv and I will be happy if it turns out like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## amfrogs (Jul 14, 2020)

I love this build! Can you update how the plants have grown in?


----------

